# 1971 Suburban 10 speed



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 28, 2017)

A few weeks ago picked up this 71 Suburban from a garage sale. Very sentimental about it,  my parents had 70s Schwinn 10 speeds. Mom's was a red/maroon Suburban with the child seat on it I used to ride in, when I was old enough I took my baby brother all over on mom's Suburban. ... hopefully I can find one for Sue. ..... love the generator lights. ..


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 29, 2017)

Love the paint  & color scheme.
Wish they would have made this bike using the Super Sport chrome moly frame.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 29, 2017)

Great riding bikes, have had numerous suburbans. Here's my 71 I had.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2017)

Still have my Sky Blue '74 Suburban 10-speed I purchased brand new back then. It's a keeper!

Dave


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 1, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Still have my Sky Blue '74 Suburban 10-speed I purchased brand new back then. It's a keeper!
> 
> Dave



I was new in 74......


----------

